# Anesthesia and minutes for procedure



## grits968@bellsouth.net (Jul 6, 2017)

I am taking my CPC August 19 and working on the anesthesia chapter now.    When you have to report the time, can you use hours and minutes (so much easier) or does it have to be minutes only??   Thx for the advice.    

Christy Hollenbeck


----------



## awilson (Dec 14, 2017)

Minutes


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 15, 2017)

There will be at least one question calculating the minutes on the exam


----------

